# 29 gallon enclosure with ruined Axumite stele motif



## ArachnidSentinl (Nov 11, 2012)

*PART ONE:*

For the past few months I've been wanting to try my hand at making one of those nifty foam backgrounds everyone seems to be doing. Prior to this year I've really never had the need, as my enclosures were more, er, _economical_, than most. However, I recently came into possession of 22 _D. diadema_ and thought it would be fantastic to make a large communal setup. I actually plan to include millipedes in this setup, as well -- a sort of "Tanzanian tank," if you will.

Instead of doing the traditional rock face, I thought it would be neat to sculpt some ruins. I did a little research into ancient Tanzanian history, however the region offers little in the way of ancient, iconic masonry. It became clear to me that I'd either have to do something involving Great Zimbabwe or Axum, and I chose the latter. Particularly, I chose to do something _based_ on the toppled Axumite stele.

Originally I wanted a 55 gallon tank. It fit my current wire shelving unit and heck -- we _are_ talking about 22 whipscorpions, here; they're gonna need some leg room as they mature. However, as I'm a destitute college student and I found myself waiting for the coveted dollar-per-gallon Petco sale, I happened across a 29 gallon tank in a local thrift store. Ten bucks and an hour of scrubbing later, voila: I had my tank.

Great Stuff seems to be the medium of choice among enclosure-making enthusiasts, but I thought I'd need something less organic/more angular if I were going to make a man-made structure. Extruded polystyrene was the obvious choice. I bought a 4'x8' sheet (1.5in depth) at Lowes for approximately $20. After some swordsmanship with an Xacto I finally had my base piece fitted in the tank: 







You'll notice it's bifurcated. It wouldn't fit past the lip of the tank and while I was bending it (gently), it snapped along a seam. No big deal, as I figured I'd have to use multiple pieces if it were to fit.

Let the sculpting begin!







Right off the bat it became apparent that I had no idea what I was doing. While I have an art degree (okay, art therapy, but still!), I'm mostly a two-dimensional artist (I did date a sculptor once...close enough). I mangled that horrible piece of debris in the top left and pinned it up regardless. Lame. It was more experimental than anything else.

The lower, stepped pieces came next. I used images such as this and this as reference. Again, the construction is really only _based_ on the actual Axumite structure -- aesthetics are more of a concern than archaeological authenticity.

Next, I began to carve out the inset, geometrical motif. This ruin actually ended up being a great starting project, I think, as the Axumites used very simple, easy to replicate motifs. This was the most time-consuming of the tasks and is as of yet incomplete. I need to both carve these designs in deeper (to compensate for the upcoming layers of grout) and sand them down to a similar surface texture as the surrounding "masonry." Right now I'm using small sculpting tools...I would definitely appreciate a rotary tool in the future.

You can see I've begun to outline some of the protrusions, as well. So far, so good.








At this point, I've added the protruding borders around the geometric designs. These pieces are about .75in in depth so that the piece has varying dimensions (the stepped pieces in front are the default thickness of 1.5in, making the total depth of the background 4.5in).

I then decide that the debris on the top left has got to go. As I'm connecting the pieces with paper clip "pins" and silicone, it was fairly easily to remove without damaging the surrounding area. I like the ruin motif so much that I've decided to carry it over to the left (beginning with the circles again).

This is only the first few steps in the process and I very much look forward to completing it. Stay tuned for updates including the rest of the initial sculpting, fitting it to the tank, adding the grout, painting/inking it, sealing it, adding accessories, and, of course, adding the animals themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ambly (Nov 12, 2012)

VERY cool - really captures what you are going for.  Excited to see the finished product.  I would be wary housing 22 D. diadema in a 29gal - make sure them guys are well fed, I've had P. marginemaculatus, known to be quite communal, to cannibalize


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Nov 12, 2012)

*PART TWO:* Continued Sculpting







This afternoon I've continued the geometric motif to the left and added additional protrusions. At this point, all that's left to carve is to deepen the inset designs (to about .75in, I think) and sand the texture down. I'm debating on adding some designs to the lower piece of the stepped blocks on the bottom. It wouldn't be archaeologically accurate, but I think it would look pretty sharp. I'll sleep on it.

Getting closer to adding the grout! Can't wait.

[HR][/HR]



Ambly said:


> VERY cool - really captures what you are going for.  Excited to see the finished product.  I would be wary housing 22 D. diadema in a 29gal - make sure them guys are well fed, I've had P. marginemaculatus, known to be quite communal, to cannibalize


Thanks!  As the whips mature I'll be selling some off to thin them out. Or maybe I'll just make another tank...haha.


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 13, 2012)

Adding design to the lower piece of stepped blocks sounds like a neat idea, actually. I'm excited to see how it looks with grout added!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Nov 14, 2012)

*PART THREE:* Continued sculpting

Tonight I continued the whole motif down the stepped edge. I accidentally took a little too much out of the very bottom rectangles, but they'll be repaired with the grout (and, honestly, probably buried in substrate).







I'm going to have to split this thing in half to actually get it in the tank (lol); I also don't have any epoxy/silicone/grout, so I'm at a temporary standstill until later this week. Stay tuned.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Nov 26, 2012)

*PART FOUR:* Fitting and foam/silicone application

I haven't made a whole lot of progress lately, partly due to the holidays and partly because of not having all the supplies I need to move forward. Here's the last picture of the enclosure that I've taken, although I've actually gotten a little further in the process.







Essentially I've bifurcated the polystyrene, inserted into the tank, reassembled it, and attached it with hot glue (I ran out of silicone, lol). I had some substantial gaps around the piece, so I decided to try and use Great Stuff to fill them. I'm undecided as to whether that was a good move or not. In the picture about, you can see the raw, untrimmed foam (which I think looks like crap). After it sealed, I trimmed/carved it to clean the aesthetic a bit, then actually filled all the fine gaps with silicone.

I just picked up the grout, but after doing some research I've discovered that it's often good to add some acrylic polymer to the mix to avoid cracking in the layers. I'm currently waiting for that stuff to arrive via Amazon, along with paint and a clear matte, water-based nontoxic concrete sealer.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Dec 8, 2012)

*PART FIVE:* Adding Grout







I finally got around to adding the first coat of grout! I mixed about 5lbs of Keracolor grout (light tan), ~2 cups of water, ~30 oz Liquitex matte medium acrylic polymer, and a half tube of Liquitex Basics Naples Yellow acrylic paint. I had never worked with grout before, so I attempted to use a palette knife at first. Long story short, just use your hands. 

It took me a little over an hour to apply the concoction evenly. I'll give this a few days to dry, then add another coat. The color will get progressively darker because I plan to sand down the highlights to get a nice weathered effect (hopefully that works like it does in my head, lol). 

Stay tuned!


----------



## toast4nat (Dec 8, 2012)

I absolutely love this. As a fellow artist, I can really appreciate the time and thought you've put into this. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Dec 28, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Dec 28, 2012)

RockinOutAmber said:


> Any updates on this?


Not yet, unfortunately. I'm still adding layers of grout. Things have been busy what with the holidays and all, but I'm hoping to have some more progress posted soon.


----------



## desertanimal (Dec 28, 2012)

Impressive.  I really like the aesthetic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks!

I just added another layer of grout tonight. Judging by the progress so far, it's going to take at least two to three more coats before I paint/seal it.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Feb 21, 2013)

*PART SIX:* Continued Grout

Okay, I've got to stop procrastinating on this. I sanded it down and patched all the thin areas. After it dries, I'll sand the new patches, hit it with a paint wash, and seal it.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Mar 26, 2013)

*PART SEVEN:* Finally, Paint

So, little by little, I'm making progress. After the last coat of grout, I tried doing an acrylic wash (and then ink) to darken the crevices...unfortunately, the grout was way too porous for it to take. After contemplating using an airbrush, I decided on the $5 option...painting it the old fashion way. After the first coat, it doesn't look too bad:







I plan on painting on some lichen once the first coat dries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Mar 30, 2013)

*PART EIGHT:* Concrete sealer, decoration, and rehousing the whipscorpions



Well, here you go. I know this is a _terrible_ picture, but bear with me. I'll be posting better pics once the lighting situation improves in this room (it's quite frustrating that I can't show it off in all it's true glory).

After letting the paint dry for 24 hours, I applied a single light layer of concrete sealer. Less was definitely more; the more that one adds the more glossy the surface becomes. After letting that dry overnight, I just couldn't wait any longer (50% anticipation, 50% just wanting to finish the project, haha). I threw in the peat substrate, cork slabs, and fake grass (which I purchased at Hobby Lobby for about $8)...followed, of course, by the 15(ish?) eager (I like to think, anyway) new tenants. 

A few pics of the whips poking around (most are chillin' in the hides):







I'll write up a post later on what I think went well and what I feel could have gone better. This was very much a learning experience for me. It didn't turn out 100% up to my expectations, but then again this is the first display tank I've ever attempted to construct.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Mar 30, 2013)

It looks awesome. hotogenic:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Mar 31, 2013)

It looks really cool! You should be proud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MdngtRain (Apr 12, 2013)

wow, very cool and way more professional looking than anything I have done with faux backgrounds.  Great work


----------



## Wadew (Apr 12, 2013)

Great job! I like it.

                    -Wade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice!
What is the feeding routine for your enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BasNet (Apr 13, 2013)

Look really cool 

how are they holding up communual? No cannibalism yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 13, 2013)

BasNet said:


> how are they holding up communual? No cannibalism yet?


No, not at this point. Not counting the antenniforms, the largest of the group are just now pushing 2 inches in legspan. There's some variation in size now that I wasn't seeing before, so that does have me a little nervous. But, overall, they're very comfortable with one another.

Now, I have no illusions about the fact that probably half the group is going to have to go. One of the disappointments of this enclosure was that there simply was not enough space. In retrospect, I should have used a deeper tank such as a 40 gal breeder. The limited space after the installation of the background left about nine or so inches of depth, which even with vertical hide surfaces is difficult to arrange. Overall there are about three large hide areas, so I estimate that I'll be able to keep about 8-9 adults if they're all well fed (and mostly females). On the bright side, I've noticed that some of them like to simply hang out underneath the screen top, so I suppose that makes a fourth "hide" area (maybe we'll call that one a hangout).

I should add that I'm not an expert with amblypygids, so this is all trial and error. As I said, I'm disappointed in the lack of space left, but I'm determined to make the original idea work, even if in the end I'm only keeping five adults communally or something. They really are spectacular animals.


As an addendum to this: I mentioned previously in the thread that I started with 21 animals and am now down to 18 or so. This is not due to cannibalism, but instead due to a foolish mistake on my part. I had a mealworm colony sitting on top of the amblys' temporary enclosure, and when a mite infestation broke out in the oatmeal I was using to feed the tenebrio, they also infested the ambly enclosure. I lost several animals before I noticed, but I was able to quickly eradicate them with predatory mites (side note: those things are awesome).


----------



## Ambly (Apr 19, 2013)

It looks great.  That wall is really gonna be a killer place for your ambly's to hunt.  I think 8 to 9 is a big number in there for adult D. diadema, but I have never kept D. diadema in groups of that size past the first few instars so hopefully it'll work out.  Keep us updated!


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 19, 2013)

Ambly said:


> It looks great.  That wall is really gonna be a killer place for your ambly's to hunt.  I think 8 to 9 is a big number in there for adult D. diadema, but I have never kept D. diadema in groups of that size past the first few instars so hopefully it'll work out.  Keep us updated!



Yeah, it's gonna be tight. I'm hoping that if I remove some males and keep them well fed that I won't have too much of an issue. If it proves to be a problem, I can always do a larger one


----------



## Ambly (Apr 19, 2013)

Definitely.  You definitely won't get bored of em.  I'd like to do a large communal P. marginemaculatus enclosure... soon, soon.


----------

